# Water birth Stre B carrier



## Phoenix82

Hey ladies

I'm just 31 weeks and I've started antenatal classes last week, on Friday we visited the birth centre and I now really want a water birth.

I know a birthing plan should be kept flexible as you can't plan for what might happen in labour but has anyone had problems getting a water birth as a strep b carrier?

I'm petrified I won't cope with labour and I really don't want to opt for an epidural as they will move me to a labour ward instead of the birthing centre which I don't want.

Any advice or experiences would be most welcome.

Thanks x


----------



## BunnyN

Are you going to have antibiotics in labour? I think a lot will depend on the policy at the birth center you are going to but in theory its perfectly possible to still have a water birth. How were you diagnosed with strep b and how long ago was it? Strep b that shows with a swab test is something that comes and goes naturally so needs to be done fairly close to the birth to mean much. If it was a positive swab test you had before I would ask to be tested again in a few weeks and if it is negative you won't have to worry about it more. If it was urine infection they can be a bit trickier to get rid of and I think they like to assume you are still positive.


----------



## Phoenix82

BunnyN said:


> Are you going to have antibiotics in labour? I think a lot will depend on the policy at the birth center you are going to but in theory its perfectly possible to still have a water birth. How were you diagnosed with strep b and how long ago was it? Strep b that shows with a swab test is something that comes and goes naturally so needs to be done fairly close to the birth to mean much. If it was a positive swab test you had before I would ask to be tested again in a few weeks and if it is negative you won't have to worry about it more. If it was urine infection they can be a bit trickier to get rid of and I think they like to assume you are still positive.

Thanks BunnyN

I had it diagnosed when I TTC and it was found in a swab test.
The midwife said it was found in Nov too but it must have been in urine as I didn't have a swab. So apparently I have to have the antibiotics anyway. I've heard it should affect it but then lots of people have said it does :cry:

I really want a water birth the thought of not being allowed one is so frustrating :growlmad:


----------



## ellahopesky

theres some great info about water birth etc on the strep b awareness website. definitely worth a look. i had a positive strep b swab at 31 weeks with my son, but did my research and decided i wanted a home birth without the antibiotics. I monitored my son at home after birth for a week (temps etc) and he is now a very healthy 2 year old. do your research and make a decision that best for you. just don't let yourself be scare-mongered. it tends to be more serious if found in urine so bear that in mind. xx


----------



## BunnyN

I agree, a positive swab test before even getting pregnant really doesn't mean anything. Being in the urine is considered abnormal though and can be more serious. Personally if it was found in my urine fairly early in pregnancy I think I'd still want to be retested though because it could still go away.


----------



## mummytobe_93

I'm on the otherside of people telling you to do research on it. If I was offered antibiotics I would have taken them my daughter had strep b and was so unwell in critical care for a week and nearly died. 
You probably need to ask your midwife led unit whether the antibiotics will affect you having a water birth you should atill be able to labour in there if you wish x


----------



## Phoenix82

mummytobe_93 said:


> I'm on the otherside of people telling you to do research on it. If I was offered antibiotics I would have taken them my daughter had strep b and was so unwell in critical care for a week and nearly died.
> You probably need to ask your midwife led unit whether the antibiotics will affect you having a water birth you should atill be able to labour in there if you wish x

Thanks for your reply, I agree. They are being offered for a reason and the risk is just too high.

I just hope my birth centre doesn't stop the water birth for that reason xx


----------



## BunnyN

mummytobe_93 said:


> I'm on the otherside of people telling you to do research on it. If I was offered antibiotics I would have taken them my daughter had strep b and was so unwell in critical care for a week and nearly died.
> You probably need to ask your midwife led unit whether the antibiotics will affect you having a water birth you should atill be able to labour in there if you wish x

That must have been a really scary experience. I'm glad your little girl was okay in the end. I assume you were not offered the antibiotics because you hadn't been tested, so they didn't know you were positive? Many doctors tend to give the antibiotics to you when you have had a positive test at any point in pregnancy but it is more that it is easier than to keep retesting. If you had a positive swab test and then test negative after you are no different from any other woman who has tested negative. Strep b is something that probably comes and goes for most women at some point. Being positive in the urine is an actual infection though and can be more serious.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hiya, I was strep b+ with my DD and had a water birth :). I was really upset to find out I was strep b+ (I was about 30 weeks I think) because I didn't think I'd be allowed a water birth. However I found out from a lady I know who'd given birth at my hospital tat you can get permission for a water birth if you get a consultant to agree. I put my case across and was quickly ok'ed :). The compromise was that I could only have it on L&D, rather than the MLU, as they weren't able to give IV antibiotics at the MLU. There are 10 rooms at my L&D and only 1 has a pool so it was luck of the draw whether it would be free but thankfully it was! I just had to kep my hand with the IV in out of the water.


----------



## Phoenix82

Eleanor ace said:


> Hiya, I was strep b+ with my DD and had a water birth :). I was really upset to find out I was strep b+ (I was about 30 weeks I think) because I didn't think I'd be allowed a water birth. However I found out from a lady I know who'd given birth at my hospital tat you can get permission for a water birth if you get a consultant to agree. I put my case across and was quickly ok'ed :). The compromise was that I could only have it on L&D, rather than the MLU, as they weren't able to give IV antibiotics at the MLU. There are 10 rooms at my L&D and only 1 has a pool so it was luck of the draw whether it would be free but thankfully it was! I just had to kep my hand with the IV in out of the water.

Thx for your reply, sorry to sound dumb what's L&D? And MLU?


----------



## Eleanor ace

A sorry, L&D= Labour and Delivery, MLU= Midwife Led Unit :)


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks, sorry for being ditsy!!

My antenatal instructor is going to speak to the midwife that runs my birthing centre just to confirm but she said there is no reason to stop me especially as the stringent cleaning process after a water birth would resolve any issues plus a number of women give birth not knowing they carry strep b.

Also I spoke to my midwife yesterday at my 31 week appointment and it turns out I had GBS infection in my urine back in Nov ( I was told by the midwife at the time it was just a uti/kidney infection not strep b)! So they are saying two things, 1) as ive been treated 3 weeks ago and yesterday there were no white cells in my urine I'm still clear therefore I am in the best position as there is no live bacteria in my urine so the risks lower and 2) antibiotics in labour will be a fail safe and like you if the birth centre won't take me I can still gave a water birth in the maternity ward - thx for your help


----------



## mummytobe_93

BunnyN said:


> mummytobe_93 said:
> 
> 
> I'm on the otherside of people telling you to do research on it. If I was offered antibiotics I would have taken them my daughter had strep b and was so unwell in critical care for a week and nearly died.
> You probably need to ask your midwife led unit whether the antibiotics will affect you having a water birth you should atill be able to labour in there if you wish x
> 
> That must have been a really scary experience. I'm glad your little girl was okay in the end. I assume you were not offered the antibiotics because you hadn't been tested, so they didn't know you were positive? Many doctors tend to give the antibiotics to you when you have had a positive test at any point in pregnancy but it is more that it is easier than to keep retesting. If you had a positive swab test and then test negative after you are no different from any other woman who has tested negative. Strep b is something that probably comes and goes for most women at some point. Being positive in the urine is an actual infection though and can be more serious.Click to expand...


Yes it was really scary as it was so unexpected! Yes I was never offered the test, I don't think they do much unless you ask for it. Although I heard that they are going to offer the test more now! I'm pregnant again so going to get a vaginal swab when I'm closer to my due date to see if it's present, definitely not risking it this time xx


----------



## starsunshine

I wasn't allowed a water birth with my son and won't be allowed one this time if I am strep b +. It's the policy so I don't get a choice :( however it is really important to get the antibiotics


----------



## Phoenix82

starsunshine said:


> I wasn't allowed a water birth with my son and won't be allowed one this time if I am strep b +. It's the policy so I don't get a choice :( however it is really important to get the antibiotics

That sucks!!! :growlmad:

My birth centre have said its ok, thankfully (I heard back yesterday) so. Fingers crossed


----------



## starsunshine

That's cool I'm glad for you. Fingers crossed I don't have it this time so I get the home birth I want!


----------



## Phoenix82

Thanks hun, just depends on if I go full time (I had a bit of a pre term labour scare last night).

Fingers crossed you can, can you have a water birth at home? I've seen people get inflatable tubs at home xx


----------



## starsunshine

Yeah that's what we are planning as long as the test comes back negative at 36 weeks. I hope you're OK, that sounds scary :hugs:


----------



## Phoenix82

starsunshine said:


> Yeah that's what we are planning as long as the test comes back negative at 36 weeks. I hope you're OK, that sounds scary :hugs:

My midwife said GBS is not a contraindication so shouldn't affect a water birth at all as there are loads of people who don't know they have it and use birth pools - fingers crossed.

Yeah it was mega scary, I still feel nervous but I hope everything else goes well x


----------

